# Re-batching candles



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

I have acquired a boat load of candles that someone made. I would like to re-batch these into some a bit more pleasing to the eye and nose but, I have no idea what kind of wax they are made from. They are colored already but that's not a problem because i will just melt the same colors together. The problem is the scent, or the lack there of. There seems to be some scent while in the package but none when its removed or lit. I also don't know if the scent used was EO or FO. 

Can these be re-batched or should I just keep the ugly, scentless candles as emergency candles when we have a power outage? 

How can I determine what wax was used? 

Will it cause problems if I use EO on an FO product or vice versa?


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

If they're pillar type candles, they're likely a higher melt wax. (dipped, too)
If they are container candles, they'll be low melt wax (or should be)

yes, they can be rebatched. one thing you can do is burn each candle for a few minutes to see how it reacts to the wick that's in it. Particularly any container ones. If the container candles don't melt the wax quickly enough, then they're made of higher (probably midrange) wax, and would work for pillar candles.

ANYWAY....If you have a deep fat fryer or some way to control the temp of a water bath, melt the candles in a container in the waterbath. You can measure the temp of the water. Raise it slowly to see what temp the candle melts at...that will give you your melt temperature. 

now me...I just rebatch pillars as pillars, and container candles as container. Pillars can be rebatched for dipped, as well. 

Scent: scent disappears when the wax is heated for pouring. You don't have to worry about whether they used EO or FO. I always soak the wick in scent before I make it's first dip for a scented candle. The wick holds the scent more easily. If the wax still has a scent as it's melted, you may find some (very little ) lingering in your candle, but I wouldn't think it will harm your new scent. 

Go in small batches. maybe make a test candle before doing the whole batch. 

Good luck


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

hmmm...WHAT wax....beeswax keeps it's scent of honey, and it's hard to get rid of that, so if there is a scent of honey, it has some beeswax. I've no idea how to tell soywax, but it's a very low melting wax, so maybe that will help.

Most likely it's a petroleum based wax, and that requires a temp measurement as it melts. If it melts at a fairly low temp, it's probably a paraffin/canning type wax. If it melts higher, it's more likely a "made for candles" type wax.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

Most of the candles are in the votive and 3 wick non container type. A few dozen are floaters. All together there are 3 good size boxes of them in various shapes, sizes, and styles. None are actual pillar or dipped looking. None have even a hint of a honey scent. I know we burned a few of them in January during the ice storm and I don't remember them burning down very quick.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

That sounds like some good candlemaking wax then  Go for it. the 3wick non container is actually technically a pillar. it's just a BIG one  I'd guess you're working with the higher temp stuff. particularly since you burned a few and they didn't burn quickly.

You should be good to go for any type of non-container candle

about scent...add it at the very last moment before you pour. As mentioned earlier, soak your wick in it, too..then dip the wick in scented wax. That will give you the most throw.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

I am going to start this when I get my house in order again. I don't think its ever going to be the same again but I have to find some semblance of order. I found a wax melter for cheap so I will be using that. What should I use to make the colors more vibrant?


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Vibrant as in deep in color? ... more color from a candle coloring chip (it's not the same as crayons). They're really cheap to buy, and color a LOT of wax. 

There are also candle pigments, which are extremely heavy color.

For a more..hmm...opalescent or glossy color there are a couple of additives, but I don't know how easy they are to obtain around your area. There's a "gloss poly" which adds a rich gloss to it, and some other additives...check out http://www.candlechem.com/additives.htm for some additional ideas.

mostly, if you want a good deep PURE color, you need to use just that color, and try to stay away from any additives other than those that are made to raise temp and add lustre.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

I saved that site just in case I can't find anything local.


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

Wisconsin Ann said:


> If they're pillar type candles, they're likely a higher melt wax. (dipped, too)
> If they are container candles, they'll be low melt wax (or should be)


 by containers, do you mean candles that are in glass jars and by pillar, do you mean candles that stand alone with no covering?. 
we also have about 75 pounds of candles that we're going to melt and mould into 6" taper candles for prep storage and we want to lose the scent, i have to walk in the candle section stores almost as much as i hate walking thru the smokers outside of walmarts.


----------

